# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  **SEATTLE show - May 3rd**

## NWReptileExpos

"The West-Coast one-day shows" since 2005!

NORTHWEST REPTILE EXPOS
NWReptileExpos.com

5th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, May 3, 2014
Renton Community Center
1715 SE Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057

18th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 23, 2014
Portland Airport Holiday Inn
8439 NE Columbia Blvd.
Portland, OR 97220

----------


## h20hunter

I'll be there!

----------


## STjepkes

Can't wait!

----------

